# [SOLVED] Computer beeps when playing games



## basically5000 (Sep 2, 2014)

Starting about a week ago, anytime I play Killing Floor 2, or The Witcher 3, my PC will start emitting a long beep. It usually starts a few minutes after having the games running, the beeps last for about 10-15 seconds, the time seems to vary. A couple times, the beep didn't stop after about 20 seconds, and I closed the game at which point the beep immediately stopped.

At first I thought it was an obvious temperature problem, but I've checked and my GPU temps around 70C when the beeping starts (and it's beeped when in the low 60's as well), and my CPU is around 60C. I used HWMonitor Pro to monitor other stuff and saw no problems, I'll post the results of that at the end of this post.

Even aside from temps, nothing at all seems to be going wrong when the beeping starts. The games keep running as smoothly, nothing crashes.

Those two games are the only ones this has happened with, and I suspect it's no coincidence that they're the only remotely graphically-intense games I've played lately (I actually started playing TW3 solely to test this issue). I can play small indie games for hours, even while streaming, and never have it happen. Notably, I played Killing Floor 2 for over a month before this issue started. I also can't think of any changes to my PC, hardware or software, around the time it started. I've had no other problems at all with my PC lately.

Here is an album of my HWMonitor logs:
HWMonitor logs - Album on Imgur
I stopped the test about 30 seconds after the beeping started (it stopped after I closed out the game, as usual).
I looked through them and couldn't see anything wrong, but a few things I don't really know the significance of. I don't really expect anyone to look through all of that, but it's there just in case.

Finally, my specs:


> CPU: Intel Core i7 2600K @ 3.40GHz
> GPU: 2GB GeForce GTX 760 (EVGA)
> Motherboard: ASUSTeK P8H61-M LX PLUS (LGA1155)
> 8.00GB Dual-Channel DDR3 @ 665MHz (9-9-9-24)


Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Computer beeps when playing games*

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

Check the BIOS for warning beep settings. It may be set very low and be warning you at 70C.


----------



## basically5000 (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: Computer beeps when playing games*

Thanks for the suggestion. I don't see any such option in the BIOS.

The temperature I cited, about 70C, isn't a unique temperature for me. Playing a few other games in the past I've made it to 80 with no beeps. So I'm not confident that's what's happening. Still, I'd be happy to change the settings if I could, but they're not there.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Computer beeps when playing games*

Check your BIOS again for any overheating warnings.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Computer beeps when playing games*

Are you sure it's the motherboard beeping(I.E. do you have a 2 wire speaker plugged in to the motherboard system header?) or is it the video card beeping?


----------



## basically5000 (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: Computer beeps when playing games*

It's been a while since I put this together so I took a look. I have a 4-pin "Speaker" port with nothing connected, but I also have a 4-port connector plugged into a port labeled "AAFP" which the manual describes as "Front panel audio connector (10-1pin AAFP)"

I have to admit I don't know for sure what that's for, but it sounds like it could be used for beeps, although I would expect the "Speaker" one instead (which, again, I do not have plugged in). I also don't know if that's what you were referring to, but yeah. I don't have anything else plugged in it could be.

That said, I'm not at all sure it's my motherboard. I have no idea.

@masterchief
I checked again and I see no such option. I also couldn't find anything relevant in the manual. I've also googled for some info about such an option on this motherboard and couldn't find, I'll check some more tomorrow, because it seems like a thing it should have.

Thanks for the replies y'all.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Computer beeps when playing games*

The Front panel audio connector is for the headphone/microphone jacks on the front of your case, if you don't have a 2 wire speaker plugged in then it's not the motherboard beeping.

Contact EVGA support they usually are quite good and may be able to Id it as their video card beeping.


----------



## basically5000 (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: Computer beeps when playing games*

I think you can go ahead and mark this solved.

This is gonna sound really stupid, but I found out the beeping wasn't coming from either my mobo or my GPU. It was coming from my UPS. I didn't think of it, but a little before the beeping started, I'd plugged a few extra things into it. According to what I've read from other people having this problem, I'd just plugged too much stuff into it, so when I was playing games I was using too much power.

I plugged some stuff in elsewhere, and I was able to play TW3 for 2 hours with no beeping.

Thanks again for the replies.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Computer beeps when playing games*

Good to hear you found the problem


----------

